# Questions about for Express Entry



## Syed Umair (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am new here, i want to get information for Canada Immigration Skilled Visa (PR or TR). I want to apply by myself without taking help of any agent or consultant. Please guide me and read my Basic information below;

I am 29 years old and Electronic Engineer having 5 years of field experience, i have and additional MBA degree. My IELTS result is 6 in each. I want to apply for Skilled Permanent visa.

Please guide me in this regard and share information and links for applying directly by myself.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

First of all, please _do not_ post the same question in multiple threads. This is considered to be spamming and will result in an infraction. Multi-posting of the same message will _not_ get you a faster response and unfairly monopolizes the boards.

Google is your friend. We are unable to hold your hand to "guide" you through the process... you need to show some initiative and do some research for yourself. We are happy to answer questions that you have but we are _unwilling_ and _unable_ to do the work for you.

In regards to your IELTS, while it's acceptable, it's on the low side and you're not likely to get many points towards your CRS rank for it. I would suggest that you try to improve your score. One word of warning though... unlike in Australia, IELTS is the only internationally available exam that is recognised by CIC. _DO NOT_ sit and submit the PTE exam as the CIC will _not_ recognise it.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Syed Umair said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am new here, i want to get information for Canada Immigration Skilled Visa (PR or TR). I want to apply by myself without taking help of any agent or consultant. Please guide me


Take some initiative and guide yourself.





> I am 29 years old and Electronic Engineer having 5 years of field experience
> 
> 
> i have and additional MBA degree.


Your education might not be up to Canadian standards so best to get it assessed.





> My IELTS result is 6 in each.



Does that meet the minimum score required?




> Please guide me in this regard and share information and links for applying directly by myself.


Again, do it yourself. If you wish to immigrate it is not up to us to do the legwork for you.


----------

